# Tournaments at Lake Tobesofkee



## jhanna (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if they still have weekly tournaments going on a Tobesofkee?


----------



## jhall1976 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was there on saturday fishing and they were running and gunning... I think they said they had maybe a dozen boats ... big fish was 3.5 and the winning bag was 12.57 .... 7 fish limit so you can tell there were not any whoppers but pretty much everyone that weighed in had a limit....


----------



## bigshow31069 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wondering the same,  if anyone has contact info for Tobo,  tourneys let us know..


----------



## UXO (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes they are still going on, my partner and I fished it two weeks ago.  They are every Saturday as long as enough people show up, right up until they make the switch to Wednesday nighters.  I don't have any contact info, just show up at Claystone Saturday morning with $30 if you're looking to fish.  There is no early registration for the Saturday tourneys.


----------



## Drindin (Apr 9, 2012)

Is the $30 registration fee in addition to the "per person" AND "boat" fee at the gate??


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Drindin said:


> Is the $30 registration fee in addition to the "per person" AND "boat" fee at the gate??



yes


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Apr 22, 2012)

FYI - The tourneys will change to Wednesday nights starting the first wednesday in May.

Claystone Park
7-11pm
$30 entry (does not include park entry- $3 per person/$4 boat..I think)
7 fish limit

Last year there were I would guess 25+ boats every week until around August then it slowed down. 
If he does it the same as last year, you can preregister at the gas station on the corner just up from the lake...the one with ethanol free gas.


----------

